# Snowdrops and a BIG fork from mother nature in my garden



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Hi folks,

I was at my garden/wood property at the weekend and had a great time. Thankfully it's getting warmer which means outside slingshot shooting sessions. I am really looking forward to those. My property is half forest and meadow so I have a lot of leaves from all different trees like maple, beech and oak around there. When I was raking the leaves I noticed snowdrops appearing like everywhere.









I also wanted to show you a big natural a friend brought me a few years ago. It's shape is a good imitation a male lower torso. No sculpting was done to it just cut to length. Since then it became our "sprinkler" for the pond and everytime someone comes to this place and hasn't seen it before has to lough. I think it's great what stunning shapes nature brings out from time to time.









Cheers, Simon


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

snowdrops look pretty cool, and that stump tree is pretty cool too.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

your are very lucky to have a piece of paradise to escape to


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

I guess so. Although it is a lot of work, it really pays off. I do work a lot with the computer and technical stuff in my study/work. At the weekends this place let's me free my mind and escape from everyday routine. I kinda get my energy from there.

The property is in my family since 60 years now. Initially my great-grandfather bought it to grow vegetables which he used to sell at the weekly market. Kinda unimaginable in todays time. He also had sheep there. And he planted many walnut trees. It then was passed to his daughter, my grandma, who cultivated this place until she couldn't do the work anymore. Since none of hers sons and daughters wanted it, she asked me if I would take it. When I reflect about it I think it was the most beautiful present I ever got from someone.

With the help from two friends we cultivated the forest, renewed the fish pond and the fireplace. They sacrificed a lot of their free time working with me there which I really appreciate. Everyone of the buddies has an own key and can go there to relax whenever he likes to or invite the family or friends for a barbecue. A lot of lovely memories.

There were also several setbacks. A few burglaries took place. They stole several gardening tools like a lawnmower, chainsaws and a generator. Another thing was when I started my study I did not get any financial support from the government because I had "too much" money. Normally everone here in Germany gets a monthly credit, depending on your parents' income and your own property. After you finished your study you have to pay back 50% of the loan. Problem was my land was worth €4900 and the boundary for getting support from the government was at €4800. I didn't think about selling my land for a single time and managed to come through my study with side jobs.

The place is in my property since 10 years now and I want to hold up this tradition and pass it on to a relative when I get old. You're right bigron, I think I can call myself lucky.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

€4900 = $6372.00 USD. How much property is there? We have 1/2 acre lots around here (eastern NC) going for 65000 dollars.

BTW.. It does sound like a nice getaway from reality (minus the break ins)


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

It is a bit over 5.000 m² which is around 1.3 acres. It is declared as uncultivated area and therfore there is no building permit, which I don't need. The survey on how much it is worth was done back in 1975. I guess with all the old trees I could get 10.000€ about now, even if someone paid me double I wouldn't sell it because it has sentimental value to me. It also lies in a good location (1 mile out of town) and an has own access road.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I hear ya. If I had a place like that I would keep it for as long as possible too.


----------

